# [CLOSED-BETA] LetterWars



## Goddchen (Nov 22, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Beta

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
Hey guys,

I need your help with one of my latest game ideas 

It is a round based 2-player game.

It would be perfect if you could just try it out and leave some feedback here. Once the game is stable, it will be released to the Play Store 

Direct Download: http://goddchen.de/a...g-unaligned.apk










v0.2 Changelog:
show profile screen on nickname click
move first launch help dialog to main fragment
fix orientation change in main activity
show toast with last player word on resume
dummy help dialog
properly indicate game list item pressed state
fix blacklisting games
blacklist finished games
v0.3 Changelog:
updated word-not-found toast
save unknown words for review
leaderboard page loading fixes
more help
optimized leaderboard formatting
added leaderboard
don't change actionbar title in main screen
bugfix for moveAlreadyExists()
added help content
move help to raw resources for easier localization
replace blacklisting feature with list navigation mode
use correct keystore
add timestamp to game db + add cleanup script
v0.4 Changelog:
new new-game string
add some output to cleanup script
new screenshots and market graphics
move heyzap initialization to MainActivity
use correct BuildConfig instance
friend challenge feature
show your own score on top of the leaderboard
HeyZap integration
new, dark, larger clear-move and submit-move images
also display "waiting for opponent..." games in "active games" screen
reformat leaderboard list item
show toast on GCM message
v0.5 Changelog:
more help
win/loose/tie sounds
fix join/create game action
show dialog when changing theme
normalize sounds + add clear move sound
added settings screen and sounds + light/dark theme
fixed points logic bug
v0.6 Changelog:
more help text
update games list on GCM message
optimized game loading
auto approve words from wordlist imports
make server urls a string resource
send gcm notification when challenging a friend
award 1 point for using letters that are locked for yourself
show correct stroke on profile area background
make help AlertDialog a DialogFragment
fix list selector on main screen
change color theme to comply with android design guidelines
Goddchen


----------



## Goddchen (Nov 22, 2012)

Closed Beta is over now.
The open beta will be published to the Play Store tomorrow and the database will be wiped for the launch of the open beta.
Thanks to everyone who participated in the closed beta!


----------



## Goddchen (Nov 22, 2012)

Open Beta continues here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/36826-open-beta-letterwars/


----------

